# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بای پولار بودن ی کنکوری چجوریاس؟! :)))

## Mhshid.24T

سلام :Y (647): 
(این تاپیک اصلا قرار نیست برای کنکوریا مایوس کننده و برای من ترحم انگیز باشه...)

کی میدونه شاید همونطور ک بای پولار برا همیشه طرفشو تعقیب میکنه
قراره تا اخر عمر, کنکور هم پا ب پاش تعقیبم کنه.
نمدونم ولی اینو خوب میدونم ک با هم متعهد شدن ک منو از پا دربیارن
جنگ من باهاشون از 17 سالگی شروع شد و الان 20سالمه,
هر روز خدا تجربه چرخه ناتمام  خلق افسرده: احساس شديد افسردگي(نمدونم چرا ولی خیلی بی دلیل اینجور زمانا حالم بده,تو ذهنم میشم مضخرف ترین و ناتوان ترین ادم این شهر,بی انگیزه میشم,خودمو لایق تلاش نمیبینم
هدفام ب پوچی میرسن و فکر کردن بهش توی اون زمان بهم حس حماقت میده,تمام تلاشام و یادم میره و توان حرکتو ازم میگیره... اما خب کافیه چند ساعت صبر کنم تا از شدت شادی بمیرم
خب دوساعت گذشته.. 
 خب بعد دو ساعت خلق شيدا: احساس شادماني بسيار(از حق نگذرم خیلی بهم خوش میگذره.کی از این حد شادی و تو فضا بودن و باانگیزه شدن اونم بعد از اون بی انگیزه شدن طاقت فرسا ممکنه بدش بیاد؟
من توی این زمان خوشبخت ترین ادم این شهرم.خودمو عه همه شما توانا تر میبینم,توی این زمان حتی این توانایی تو خودم  میبینم ک بتونم با دوماه درس خوندن تک رقمی بیارم
بمب انرژی عم و پر ایده های ناب و خاص ک سر عملی کردنش ی درصدم شک ندارم,ولی خب واقع بین بخایم باشیم این حالت شیدایی برای موفق شدن تو کنکور خوب میبود اگر همش توی این حال طرفو نگه میداشت اما خب بعد چند ساعت جاشون عوض میشه...
خب مدت تقریبا زیادیه ک سعی میکنم اگاهانه مرحله خلق افسردهشو ک در روز بارها میرم توش رو طی کنم و ب پوچی نرسم و اینا وخب خیلی موفق بودم توش
تونستم ک توی اون زمان ی حد خوبی شاد و متعادل باشم(خیلی زمان برد البته)
اما خب من شادی خالی بدردم نمیخوره ک . بعد اون اولویتم اینه ک هدف معقولی ک دارم و همه تاییدش میکنن  حتی در زمانی ک تو مرحله خلق افسردم برام ب پوچی نرسه...
 ..از دو سه سال قبل ب عنوان مهمان میومدم تو انجمن...28عم همین ماه چهار صبح خودمو عضو انجمن کردم(خب مشخصه ک توی اون زمان من تو حالت شیدایی خودم بودم)یکم فکر کردم پیش خودم گفتم چقدر خوبه ی تاپیک بزنم..
یکم ک بیشتر صبح شد تاپیک اولین ثابت قدمان در گزارش تا کنکور1401و زدم..انقدر براش ذوق کردم ک حد نداره
بنظرم خیلی محرک خوبی اومد برا تلاشم و خب درست حدس زدم دو روز با انرژی و عین ی ادم معمولی درس خوندمو و گزارش گذاشتم(با اینکه کم بود و6 ساعت  و خورده ای بیشتر نبوداما خب در مقابل روزای قبل ک نمیتونستم 30دقیقه هم مصمم بشینم پای درسم خیلی یود)و کل روز نمدونم چرا ولی خیلی خیلی خوب بود...
و خب یهویی نمدونم چرا تاپیکم حذف شد و من تمام انگیزم و حس و حالم خوابید و مجددا عین ماه های قبل من انگار اصلا نمیتونستم...
ولی خب ی عزیزی بعد من این تاپیکو زد و تاپیک من مُرد. نمدونم بنظر شاید خیلی بچه بازی بیاد ولی ای کاش بشه بزرگی کنن و ب من واگذارش کنن اگرم نخواستن ک خب
عب نداره توی زمانی ک دوره شیدایی رو طی میکنم,توی اون زمان ک ایده های خوبی ب ذهنم میرسه ی محرک دیگه برای تعهد و تلاش پیدا میکنم..
و من شده سال ها میجنگم تا یکیشونو شکست بدم,خب بای پولار ک همیشه باهامه گویا..پس کنکورو شکست میدم...

ی هدفی هست درون هر ادمی, همیشه بوده,معقوله , در حد و توانایی تو هست و بنوعی برات نوشتنش ,اصلا انگار مال توعه
برای منم هست..قبل از اینکه رسما بای پولار(ب-پ) باشم یا بدونم هستم 
(ب-پ)بودن فقط باعث میشه توی مرحله افسردش,خودمو لایقش ندونم 
و توی مرحله شیداییش کمی پرتوقع تر و رویاپردازانه تر نسبت بهش باشم و چند پله بالاترشو بخام.
اما اصل , ثابتِ .
 و منم عین همه اگر بیخیالش شم , نمیتونم  تو کل زدگیم, خودمو بخاطر ارضا نکردن هدف درونیم ببخشم..



تکرار میکنم (این تاپیک اصلا قرار نیست برای کنکوریا مایوس کننده یا برای من ترحم انگیز باشه. اتفاقا اگر یکم تو ذهنت بالا پایینش کنی شاید بهت انگیزه هم بده..)

----------


## Wonderland

*سلام.
به نظرم اگه برنامه ها و تصمیماتی که وقتی حالت روحی خیلی خوبی دارید رو بنویسید،ماندگاری بیشتری داشته باشن.یه دفتر کنار بگذارید تا همیشه داشته باشیدشون
و در مورد هدف
وقتی هدفی دارید باید اینقدر بخوایدش تا هر چیزی که مانعش هست رو بتونید از سر راه بردارید،این حس و حال بدی که میگید بزرگ ترین اصطکاکیه که سر راهتونه.اگه تایمتون بیشتر با مطالعه پر بشه قطعا کمتر سراغتون میاد

*

----------


## Mhshid.24T

بله درست میگید..باش حتما این کارو میکنم.
مرسی ازتون :Yahoo (90):

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhshid.24T


بله درست میگید..باش حتما این کارو میکنم.
مرسی ازتون


تایپیک قبلی رو من زدم و نمیدونسم شما زدین
به آراز پیام بدین حذف شه
که دوباره شما بزنین
در جریان نبودم وگرنه این کارو نمیکردم در هر صورت عمدی در کار نبوده
اگ بخاد ی درصد انگیزه ات بره نمیخامم اصلا
خودت بگو چ کار کنم؟
ب آراز پیام بدم حذف کنه؟
یا خودت ی دونه دیگه میزنی یا هر چی ک خودت میدونی_

----------


## high.target

_منم تو ی دور باطل گیر افتادم و میخام شروع کنم و تمومممش کنم برا ۱۴۰۱
خاستی با هم پیش بریم
قول بیم ک گزارش میزنیم
هر شب 
تو هر جا ک تخاستییییی_

----------


## Hisen

*پروفایل اسیدی*

----------


## Mhshid.24T

سلام.ن ن جسارت نکردم..
اگر از نظرتون اشکالی  نداره 
خیلی ممنون میشم خودتون بهشون پیام بدین :Yahoo (90): 
مرسی :Y (454):

----------


## rozedentist

با روانشناس صحبت کن بزار اون تشخیص بده مشکلت رو فکر نمیکنم بای پولار باشه صرفا نشونه های افسردگی شدیده

----------


## WickedSick

سلام
خب، براتون بگم که نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم  :Yahoo (4):  اما در هر صورت اگه بخوام بگم، بای پولار بودن خیلی متفاوته با این چیزی که شما میگین
تغییرات موود و خلق و خو برای همه اتفاق میفته، برای بعضیا کمتر بعضیا بیشتر اما بای پولار بودن خیلی سخت تر از اینه، پس آرامشتونو حفظ کنین.
مشکل شما فشار ناشی از کنکور و شرایط هستش. راه مقابله هم باهاش هست
شما باید با کنکور کنار بیاین
تلاش کنین، تا امید به دست بیارین 
بعد خیلی چیزا براتون بهتر میشه
برنامه ریزی خیلی مهمه، حتما برنامه ریزی کنین و بنویسین روی یه کاغذ کنارتون
منظم درس بخونین(مثلا 1 ساعت مطالعه 15 دقیقه استراحت، توی مصاحبه ام به صورت مفصل توضیح دادم)
آزمون بزنین
از روش های بچه ها توی مصاحبه ها استفاده کنین. توی مصاحبه خودمم کاملا توضیح دادم هر درس رو به چه روش و به اصطلاح به چه لِم ای بخونین.
موفق باشین.

----------


## reza2018

سلام،
پزشک تشخیص داده این مشکل رو دارید یا صرفا از روی مطالبی که در اینترنت خوندی به این نتیجه رسیدی؟

----------


## Mhshid.24T

ن خب میدونی,حس خوبی نداشتم همه علاعم هامو بگم...
ولی خب احتمال اینی ک میگید هم هست.

----------


## Mhshid.24T

سلام.
 بله موافقم باهاتون,
تا حد خیلی زیادی درست میگید..
باش حتما..مرسی از راهنماییتون :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (90):

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhshid.24T


سلام.ن ن جسارت نکردم..
اگر از نظرتون اشکالی  نداره 
خیلی ممنون میشم خودتون بهشون پیام بدین
مرسی


من پیام دادم منشنشم کردم
دیگه نمیدونم چی بشه
ولی ب هر دلیلی نشد هر متنی دوس داشتی تو اولین پست میزنم من ب جای تو
ایشالا ک بشه
در هر صورت خوشحال میشم با هم گزارش بدیم
خودم خوشم نمیاد تنهایی درس بخونم
حتی اگ درسامون ب خم ربطی نداره
موفق باشی_

----------


## Mhshid.24T

ن ن خودم  :Y (475):  ارع صرفا مطالب اینترنتی...
ولی خب اگر تلقین میکنم ک مشکلم اینه چرا بیشتر علاعماشو دارم؟! 
گرچه هز خدامه ک نباشه

*روحي: فقط اخریه جزع حالتام نیست** احساس غمگيني که از بين نمي‌رود.* احساس نياز به گريستن بدون هيچ دليلي* ازدست دادن تمايل و رغبت به همه چيز *عدم لذت بردن از چیزهایی که قبلا لذت می بردید.* احساس بي قراري و آشفتگي *از دست دادن اعتماد به نفس* احساس بي ارزشي و نااميدي *زودرنجي و تحريک پذيري *فکرکردن به خود کشي*فکري: همه اینا**1از دست دادن قدرت فکر کردن مثبت و اميدوارانه*2از دست دادن قدرت تصميم گيري حتي در موارد ساده*3مشکل تمرکز کردن*جسمي : 1235 و ندارم فقط 4**1کم شدن اشتها و وزن*2مشکل خوابيدن*3بيدار شدن زودتر از موقع*4احساس خستگي کامل*5 يبوست*رفتاري: و کاملا همین طوریم**مشکل در شروع و به پايان رساندن کارها- حتي کارهاي روزمره*گريه کردن زياد و يا احساس نياز به گريه و عدم توانايي گريستن*پرهيز از مواجهه با افراد*2- شيدايي يا هيجان*با ضربدر مشخص میکنم کدوم علاعمشو دارم*روحي*بسيار شاد و مهيج×عصبي و برانگيخته شدن توسط کساني که در خوش بيني شما شريک نمی شوند ×احساس برتر بودن بيش از اندازه×
*فکري*پر از ايده هاي جديد ومهیج ×پريدن از يک ايده يه ايده ديگر ×شنيدن صداهايي که افراد ديگر نمي‌شنوند
*جسمي*بي ميل يا ناتوان از خوابيدنپر انرژي ×افزايش تمايل به ..

*رفتاري* برنامه ريزي هاي بلندپروازانه و غير واقعي ×بسيار فعال و پر جنب و جوش × رفتارهاي نا معمول × حرف زدن سريع – ديگران ممکن است متوجه صحبتهاي شما نشوند × تصميمات عجولانه و گاهي با نتايج مصيبت بار × (مصیبت بار حالا ن..) ولخرجي × احساس صميميت زياد × بروز بيش از حد احساسات ×

----------


## B.R

> ن ن خودم  ارع صرفا مطالب اینترنتی...
> ولی خب اگر تلقین میکنم ک مشکلم اینه چرا بیشتر علاعماشو دارم؟! 
> گرچه هز خدامه ک نباشه
> 
> *روحي: فقط اخریه جزع حالتام نیست** احساس غمگيني که از بين نمي‌رود.* احساس نياز به گريستن بدون هيچ دليلي* ازدست دادن تمايل و رغبت به همه چيز *عدم لذت بردن از چیزهایی که قبلا لذت می بردید.* احساس بي قراري و آشفتگي *از دست دادن اعتماد به نفس* احساس بي ارزشي و نااميدي *زودرنجي و تحريک پذيري *فکرکردن به خود کشي*فکري: همه اینا**1از دست دادن قدرت فکر کردن مثبت و اميدوارانه*2از دست دادن قدرت تصميم گيري حتي در موارد ساده*3مشکل تمرکز کردن*جسمي : 1235 و ندارم فقط 4**1کم شدن اشتها و وزن*2مشکل خوابيدن*3بيدار شدن زودتر از موقع*4احساس خستگي کامل*5 يبوست*رفتاري: و کاملا همین طوریم**مشکل در شروع و به پايان رساندن کارها- حتي کارهاي روزمره*گريه کردن زياد و يا احساس نياز به گريه و عدم توانايي گريستن*پرهيز از مواجهه با افراد*2- شيدايي يا هيجان*با ضربدر مشخص میکنم کدوم علاعمشو دارم*روحي*بسيار شاد و مهيج×عصبي و برانگيخته شدن توسط کساني که در خوش بيني شما شريک نمی شوند ×احساس برتر بودن بيش از اندازه×
> *فکري*پر از ايده هاي جديد ومهیج ×پريدن از يک ايده يه ايده ديگر ×شنيدن صداهايي که افراد ديگر نمي‌شنوند
> *جسمي*بي ميل يا ناتوان از خوابيدنپر انرژي ×افزايش تمايل به ..
> 
> *رفتاري* برنامه ريزي هاي بلندپروازانه و غير واقعي ×بسيار فعال و پر جنب و جوش × رفتارهاي نا معمول × حرف زدن سريع – ديگران ممکن است متوجه صحبتهاي شما نشوند × تصميمات عجولانه و گاهي با نتايج مصيبت بار × (مصیبت بار حالا ن..) ولخرجي × احساس صميميت زياد × بروز بيش از حد احساسات ×


 :Yahoo (110): چیه من همرو دارم 
......

----------


## Mhshid.24T

سلام.
میشه خب تاپیکتون حذف نشه, اسم قبلیشو بزارید روش,اگر اشتباه نکنم اسمش 
مخصوص بچه های 1401 بود..
منم یدونه تاپیک جدید میزنم اگر اجازه بدن
اگر نارحت نمبشید البته...
مرسی ازتون :Y (592): .

----------


## Mhshid.24T

عه. ن ن ولش کن نداری, 
تلقین نکن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza2018

> ن ن خودم  ارع صرفا مطالب اینترنتی...
> ولی خب اگر تلقین میکنم ک مشکلم اینه چرا بیشتر علاعماشو دارم؟! 
> گرچه هز خدامه ک نباشه
> 
> *روحي: فقط اخریه جزع حالتام نیست*
> 
> 
> * احساس غمگيني که از بين نمي‌رود.* احساس نياز به گريستن بدون هيچ دليلي* ازدست دادن تمايل و رغبت به همه چيز *عدم لذت بردن از چیزهایی که قبلا لذت می بردید.* احساس بي قراري و آشفتگي *از دست دادن اعتماد به نفس* احساس بي ارزشي و نااميدي *زودرنجي و تحريک پذيري *فکرکردن به خود کشي*فکري: همه اینا*
> *1از دست دادن قدرت فکر کردن مثبت و اميدوارانه*2از دست دادن قدرت تصميم گيري حتي در موارد ساده*3مشکل تمرکز کردن*جسمي : 1235 و ندارم فقط 4*
> ...


خیلی از این علایم ممکن علایم مثلا افسردگی هم باشن، اینجور بیماری ها چون علایمشون شبیه هم هست تشخیصش برای فرد غیر متخصص  ممکن نیست،شما حتما به روانشناس/ روانپزشک مراجعه کن...به احتمال 90 درصد مشکل خاصی نداری
در ضمن بهتره دیگه در این مورد در اینترنت جستجو نکنی

----------


## wonshower

> ن ن خودم  ارع صرفا مطالب اینترنتی...
> ولی خب اگر تلقین میکنم ک مشکلم اینه چرا بیشتر علاعماشو دارم؟! 
> گرچه هز خدامه ک نباشه
> 
> *روحي: فقط اخریه جزع حالتام نیست** احساس غمگيني که از بين نمي‌رود.* احساس نياز به گريستن بدون هيچ دليلي* ازدست دادن تمايل و رغبت به همه چيز *عدم لذت بردن از چیزهایی که قبلا لذت می بردید.* احساس بي قراري و آشفتگي *از دست دادن اعتماد به نفس* احساس بي ارزشي و نااميدي *زودرنجي و تحريک پذيري *فکرکردن به خود کشي*فکري: همه اینا**1از دست دادن قدرت فکر کردن مثبت و اميدوارانه*2از دست دادن قدرت تصميم گيري حتي در موارد ساده*3مشکل تمرکز کردن*جسمي : 1235 و ندارم فقط 4**1کم شدن اشتها و وزن*2مشکل خوابيدن*3بيدار شدن زودتر از موقع*4احساس خستگي کامل*5 يبوست*رفتاري: و کاملا همین طوریم**مشکل در شروع و به پايان رساندن کارها- حتي کارهاي روزمره*گريه کردن زياد و يا احساس نياز به گريه و عدم توانايي گريستن*پرهيز از مواجهه با افراد*2- شيدايي يا هيجان*با ضربدر مشخص میکنم کدوم علاعمشو دارم*روحي*بسيار شاد و مهيج×عصبي و برانگيخته شدن توسط کساني که در خوش بيني شما شريک نمی شوند ×احساس برتر بودن بيش از اندازه×
> *فکري*پر از ايده هاي جديد ومهیج ×پريدن از يک ايده يه ايده ديگر ×شنيدن صداهايي که افراد ديگر نمي‌شنوند
> *جسمي*بي ميل يا ناتوان از خوابيدنپر انرژي ×افزايش تمايل به ..
> 
> *رفتاري* برنامه ريزي هاي بلندپروازانه و غير واقعي ×بسيار فعال و پر جنب و جوش × رفتارهاي نا معمول × حرف زدن سريع – ديگران ممکن است متوجه صحبتهاي شما نشوند × تصميمات عجولانه و گاهي با نتايج مصيبت بار × (مصیبت بار حالا ن..) ولخرجي × احساس صميميت زياد × بروز بيش از حد احساسات ×


خخخخ عوارض پشت کنکوری بودن نصف کنکوریاایجور ن ازجمله منوودوست نزدیکم...وغیر....ولی خدایش چقدروقت  آزاددارین که میرین ااینارو سرچ میکنین😐😐😐😐😐😐😐😑😑  🤔🤔🤔🤔

----------


## Fawzi

لعنت ب کنکور و پشت کنکور موندن و اینده ای که با کنکور قرار بود ساخته بشه 
(ایموجی قلب شکسته )

----------


## saeid_NRT

> ن خب میدونی,حس خوبی نداشتم همه علاعم هامو بگم...
> ولی خب احتمال اینی ک میگید هم هست.


شما بایپلار نیستی. شما زیاد گوگل میکنی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mhshid.24T

احسنت  :Y (452):  :Y (628): .

----------


## high.target

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhshid.24T


سلام.
میشه خب تاپیکتون حذف نشه, اسم قبلیشو بزارید روش,اگر اشتباه نکنم اسمش 
مخصوص بچه های 1401 بود..
منم یدونه تاپیک جدید میزنم اگر اجازه بدن
اگر نارحت نمبشید البته...
مرسی ازتون.


مشکلی ندارم
ب آراز پیام دادم
اگ کاری نکرد اسمشو عوص میکنم میگم بچه ها برن اونور
ناراحت چیه_

----------


## high-flown

بروپیش روانشناس
نسخه نپیچ

----------


## 138h.z

سلام وقتت بخیر 
حتما با ی روانشناس صحبت کن که فکر کنم چون افسردگی شدید شده از دارو کمک بگیر چون وقتی افسردگی بگیری ک من قبلا داشتم اصلا متوجه موقعیت نمیشی و همه چیز ناامیدانه می بینی حتما از یکی کمک بگیر  ولی از افسردگی نترس ی دعوت به درون  خودته پس دعوت قبول کن و مقاومت نشون نده چون هزینش برات بیشتر میشه

----------


## Mhshid.24T

بروپیش روانشناس
نسخه نپیچ



باش چشم :Y (645): 
مرسی :Yahoo (90): .

----------


## Mhshid.24T

> سلام وقتت بخیر 
> حتما با ی روانشناس صحبت کن که فکر کنم چون افسردگی شدید شده از دارو کمک بگیر چون وقتی افسردگی بگیری ک من قبلا داشتم اصلا متوجه موقعیت نمیشی و همه چیز ناامیدانه می بینی حتما از یکی کمک بگیر  ولی از افسردگی نترس ی دعوت به درون  خودته پس دعوت قبول کن و مقاومت نشون نده چون هزینش برات بیشتر میشه



باش میرم 
مقاومت نمیکنم...
مرسی ازت :Y (561):  :Yahoo (90): .

----------


## Mhshid.24T

> _
> 
> مشکلی ندارم
> ب آراز پیام دادم
> اگ کاری نکرد اسمشو عوص میکنم میگم بچه ها برن اونور
> ناراحت چیه_


ممنونم.
لطف کردید. :Y (592):

----------

